# Boat or RV Carpet Cleaning- $94.00



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is slightly higher for soiled carpet. We do carpet & tile cleaning for both residential & commercial as well. 24/7 Flood Restoration


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelvin this is Richard Parrish give me a call tomorrow so we can set something up to get the carpet cleaned. 850-324-8383

Thanks,
Richard


----------

